# adduser command gone?

## LaSAR

anyone else experienced this problem?

i discovered it while i needed to add a new user today.

I used to do this with the adduser command before (also on this install of gentoo). is it replaced with another command or something?

----------

## snowmoon

/usr/sbin/adduser -> /usr/sbin/useradd

You may need to su -  in order for it to be in your path.

----------

